
Migrating from PostgreSQL to GridDB - illegalthoughts
https://griddb.net/en/blog/migrating-from-postgresql-to-griddb/
======
merb
> GridDB is an In-Memory NoSQL Database

> GridDB utilizes a “Memory first, Storage second” structure. “Hot” data is
> kept in-memory, allowing for much faster writes/reads on the most-used data.

If that would result in being a in-memory database, than nearly 95% of all
databases in the world would be a "in-memory" database.

